# after i got back from vaction my cats behavior has changed



## jlc680 (Apr 18, 2003)

i went on vacation last week after i got back my cat was acting very strange for her. she want to be held all the time and seems to have no energy. she seems to have a stopped up nose and she want quit meowing. i mean like all the time. then when ever i go to the bed room she runs ahead of me turns around meows and runs under the bed like she is trying to tell me something. she did this once before but she lead me and my boyfriend to a differnt spot and then she lays down and meows at you. she would do it a million times if i will follow her. it is very weird. when i sleep at night she want to sleep on top of me at all times. she also just seems to have no energy and isn't eating very much. she seems so helpless and scared unless we are holding her. she was horse the other day form meowing all the time. i just feel like she is trying to tell me something and i don't know want it is. i need help i really want to help her. this is not her normal behavior she is basically a keep to her self kinda cat, and will only come to you if she wants to. just that normal cat atitude she has never been a real hold me and love me all the times cat. she has never been to vocal either. well i would love any info she has got me kinda worried acting so scared and helpless. it has been going on for about a week now.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I dunno... I know my cat starts to expect me home, and when I'm not he goes nuts. Maybe it a temporary thing where she missed you? How long were you gone for?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I wouldn't worry too much. Every time my family and I go on holidays and come home, all my cats are like that, meowing and following us around the house. Your kitty just missed you and is now craving your attention. She should be fine in a few days. If not and your cat is still acting strange or seems in any discomfort you might want to check things out with your vet. Good luck!


----------



## jlc680 (Apr 18, 2003)

we were gone for five days. i don't think that is really lonely we left her for five months this summer. she acted fine after that. she doesn't seem to be getting any better. thanks for the info.


----------

